# Urdu, Punjabi : slap



## Cilquiestsuens

Hello 


I was amazed by the excessive number of words to translate slap...

Could you say the expressions you know, and tell us with what verbs they are used and if they are Urdu or Punjabi...

The basic one is 

*ThappaR (lagaana)* and is Urdu, what about others?


----------



## lcfatima

Urdu: 

ThappaR maarna (haath khench ke/kar)

chaanTa maarna

chamaaT maarna

Have you ever heard someone say in desi English "give X a *tight* slap"? I wonder if this usage is L1 influenced...is there an expression that means tight slap in Urdu/Hindi that elicits this usage, or is that the meaning of haath khench ke)?


----------



## Masood

I agree with lcfatima.
I've also heard *Ehk takaawa*, but I'm not 100% sure what it mean!


----------



## panjabigator

I think there is also a word <tamacha> too.

I'm sure there are a score of other words in Panjabi that I don't know with some nuanced slap meaning...


----------



## lcfatima

There is a word I am trying to think of, it sounds like "raibta" or "raipta" (lagaana/khaana).

In Punjabi,
 "dhappha(R)"
"chand" maarna I guess cognates of the Urdu above


----------



## BP.

The most literary word I am aware of, yeah even a literary form of 'slap' exists in Urdu, is 'tamaaNcha'. Not to be confused with 'tamancha', Urdu for pistol.

'Raipta' rings a bell too Icf sahiba, but I'm not sure of its meaning. Maybe someone can elaborate.


----------



## panjabigator

Right...I always confuse the two.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Hep, chand Maarna is the most common Ive heard in Punjabi Urdu...

Has anyone ever heard *lappaR maarna ?*


----------



## panjabigator

Reviving this thread to see if there are any more opinions.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

I just noticed with surprise nobody (including me ) mentioned the word:

*chapeT *(lagaana / maarna)

I am not sure it is Punjabi also, both languages are so much mixed....

On the other hand, I am surprised by Fatima's suggestion; *dhappaR*.... is it so???


----------



## lcfatima

No one ever answered: Why in desi English does one say "give X a tight slap"? in English? Is that an expression in Hindi Urdu?


----------



## bakshink

Chandd, ChapeRR, LappaRR, ThhappaRR, I know are all used in Punjabi. Young boys now a days use one one "Laffa" too. 
Except for "Chandd" all are used in Hindi too. In Hindi there is another word Chanta. 
The verb most commonly used with all of them is "marna". For a tight slap we add "Khich ke" in Punjabi and "Khainch ke" in Hindi. 
"Lagana" also is some time used with them. 
In Punjabi it is "Layiaan". 
Some time an expression like "Onu main khich ke do char layiaan" is used. Here "ChapeRRaan" or "Chanddaan" is omitted but understood.
"Ik ditti main onu kann de thhalle" or "Ek lagayee maine use kaan ke neeche" also mean the same. 
ICF, the expression "tight slap" is used by Vikram Seth in his novel "A Suitable Boy". It must be existing in standard English. For it's veracity a thread can be started in "English only" section.
The word for Punching is "Mukka" and "Ghhasun" in Punjabi and "Mukka" and Ghoonsa in Hindi. 
I am curious to know the difference between "Mukka" and "Ghhasun". Beating where all these and more are used is called "Dhunayee". 
This word I think has come from Ginning/Beating cotton called "Ruee Dhun_na" or "Pinjna" to make it fluffy again. In times not far behind, One Guitar like tool with one Gut string was used for doing it. The tool was called Dhunki and the process was called "Dhunayee". The person who did the job was called "Penja". 
There is another expression Dhakka- Mukki used in Punjabi and Hindi which means by force and also means "melee".


----------



## akak

lcfatima said:


> No one ever answered: Why in desi English does one say "give X a tight slap"? in English? Is that an expression in Hindi Urdu?



I think it comes from "*kas ke* thappar/chaanta marna" -- here *kas* mean strong, but "kasna" means tighten. So some people say "tight slap"!

Another (coarse) phrase for slap I've heard is, is "kaan pe dena" or "kaan pe rakhna"



> For a tight slap we add "Khich ke" in Punjabi and "Khainch ke" in Hindi.
> "Lagana" also is some time used with them.



That reminds me of the phrase "tasveer kheenchna" - drawing a picture, which many people use for "taking photographs"
To my amazement, older Guyanese (Indian-descended) in NYC say "draw photographs."


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Hep, chand Maarna is the most common Ive heard in Punjabi Urdu...
> 
> Has anyone ever heard *lappaR maarna ?*



Yes! Also, _lapooTaa _لپوٹا 



Cilquiestsuens said:


> I just noticed with surprise nobody (including me ) mentioned the word:
> 
> *chapeT *(lagaana / maarna)
> 
> I am not sure it is Punjabi also, both languages are so much mixed....
> 
> On the other hand, I am surprised by Fatima's suggestion; *dhappaR*.... is it so???



I’ve heard _chameT_ too. But I don’t think this is Urdu proper. However, جھانْپَڑ_ jhaa.npaR_ is as is چَپَت_ chapat _(there is also چَپَت گاہ_ chapat gaah_ = گدی_ guddii_,سر_ sar, _گال_ gaal_ ). Generally it is used to mean a strike on the head with the flat (palm) of the hand!

… also used metaphorically to mean someone has ridiculed / humiliated someone else, e.g. 

_usne uske (sar par) ek chapat lagaaii _


جھانْپَڑ_ jhaa.npaR _=  زوردار تھپڑ _zoordaar_ _thappaR_ 

سِیلی_ siilii_ = چانْٹا_ chaa.nTaa _=  تھپڑ_ thappaR_ = دَھول _dhaul_ =  طمانچہ_ T__amaa.nchaa  _

چَپیٹ_ chapeT_ = a strike, hit


----------



## panjabigator

akak said:


> I think it comes from "*kas ke* thappar/chaanta marna" -- here *kas* mean strong, but "kasna" means tighten. So some people say "tight slap"!
> 
> Another (coarse) phrase for slap I've heard is, is "kaan pe dena" or "kaan pe rakhna"
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of the phrase "tasveer kheenchna" - drawing a picture, which many people use for "taking photographs"
> To my amazement, older Guyanese (Indian-descended) in NYC say "draw photographs."



Never heard "tight slap" before, but I am _quite_ familiar with <kas ke> here.  Won't say why 

<dabā ke> might also be used, but this, to me, is more than a slap.  Any thoughts?


----------



## akak

panjabigator said:


> Never heard "tight slap" before, but I am _quite_ familiar with <kas ke> here. Won't say why
> 
> <dabā ke> might also be used, but this, to me, is more than a slap. Any thoughts?


 
<dabā ke> connotes didn't hold back, i.e. let loose, or hit very hard. 
"Usne dabā ke chaanta mara"


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

akak said:


> <dabā ke> connotes didn't hold back, i.e. let loose, or hit very hard.
> "Usne dabā ke chaanta mara"


 

In Punjabi they use Takaa ke with the same meaning..

And I remember hearing from (Punjabi speakers) of Hindi in India : khe.Nch ke instead of dabaa ke (this dabaa ke sounds Pakistani to me?????)


----------



## panjabigator

Cilquiestsuens said:


> In Punjabi they use Takaa ke with the same meaning..



تکا کے or ٹکا کے?


----------



## panjabigator

Cilquiestsuens said:


> In Punjabi they use Takaa ke with the same meaning..
> 
> And I remember hearing from (Punjabi speakers) of Hindi in India : khe.Nch ke instead of dabaa ke (this dabaa ke sounds Pakistani to me?????)



Hmmm, <khe.nch> doesn't sound like a very Indian Punjabi pronunciation.  How does <dabā ke> sound more Pakistani than Indian?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

panjabigator said:


> Hmmm, <khe.nch> doesn't sound like a very Indian Punjabi pronunciation. How does <dabā ke> sound more Pakistani than Indian?


 

I think that *dabaa ke* is an expression that comes from driving.... I remember that in India I've heard all the time* khe.Nch ke chalaao* and not *dabaa ke*, that's all.... Now it's possible they use dabaa ke there too.... It was just my limited observation.

By the way, I don't know how to spell *Takaa ke* in Punjabi, just know  the intial is retroflex, but could be *Dhakaa ke* also... ??????


----------



## panjabigator

Cilquiestsuens said:


> I think that *dabaa ke* is an expression that comes from driving.... I remember that in India I've heard all the time* khe.Nch ke chalaao* and not *dabaa ke*, that's all.... Now it's possible they use dabaa ke there too.... It was just my limited observation.
> 
> By the way, I don't know how to spell *Takaa ke* in Punjabi, just know  the intial is retroflex, but could be *Dhakaa ke* also... ??????



I think I follow you now.  But aren't they different?  I will look into the <dhakā ke> bit.  I think that might be it, but I'll confirm with some friends and dictionaries 

My mother says <khī.nchnā> every time she wants to finish something quickly, wrap it up.  For example, right now, I'm trying to write some papers for school, <aur isse khii.nch ke sidhe ghar jāū.n gā>.  Is that the sense that you mean?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

panjabigator said:


> I think I follow you now. But aren't they different? I will look into the <dhakā ke> bit. I think that might be it, but I'll confirm with some friends and dictionaries
> 
> My mother says <khī.nchnā> every time she wants to finish something quickly, wrap it up. For example, right now, I'm trying to write some papers for school, <aur isse khii.nch ke sidhe ghar jāū.n gā>. Is that the sense that you mean?


 
Exactly and to my knowledge we'd rather use *dabaa ke* in Urdu.... I mean in PK


----------



## Koozagar

In Pakistani coloquilism, I believe there are differences in the usage of the two ( daba ke and khinch ke). I have not heard dhaka ke unless it is the same as taka ke or tika ke.
examples of daba ke:
daba ke khana khaya
gari dabayi aur panch minute mein wahan pohanch gaye
daba ke pitai ki or daba ke mara( or in Punjabi, daba ke kuteya)
daba ke parhai ki

Example of Khinch ke:
Khinch ke lappar mara
Aik di usay khinch ke

but to theorize the difference of usage, it appears to me that daba ke is used when intensity or extremety of engaging in an action is sustained over a certain period of time and the action is a protracted process. Such as getting somewhere, or studying for a certain number of hours.

Khinch ke it seems is used with a single action carried out with a heighthend force or intensity. The action in this case is a one-off move. Such as khinch ke thappar marna.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Koozagar said:


> In Pakistani coloquilism, I believe there are differences in the usage of the two ( daba ke and khinch ke). I have not heard dhaka ke unless it is the same as taka ke or tika ke.
> examples of daba ke:
> daba ke khana khaya
> gari dabayi aur panch minute mein wahan pohanch gaye
> daba ke pitai ki or daba ke mara( or in Punjabi, daba ke kuteya)
> daba ke parhai ki
> 
> Example of Khinch ke:
> Khinch ke lappar mara
> Aik di usay khinch ke
> 
> but to theorize the difference of usage, it appears to me that daba ke is used when intensity or extremety of engaging in an action is sustained over a certain period of time and the action is a protracted process. Such as getting somewhere, or studying for a certain number of hours.
> 
> Khinch ke it seems is used with a single action carried out with a heighthend force or intensity. The action in this case is a one-off move. Such as khinch ke thappar marna.


 
I agree with you, I think this is a very apt description of the difference between khinch ke and dabaa ke the way it is used in PK


----------



## Todd The Bod

How 'bout "Thappar khana"?  Sounds more like you're eating some delicious Indian dish than getting slapped, right?


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> How 'bout "Thappar khana"?  Sounds more like you're eating some delicious Indian dish than getting slapped, right?



Here the infinitive _khaanaa_ is used the same way as in _zaxm khaanaa_ (= to be wounded), _shikast khaanaa_ (= to be defeated) indicating the passive rather than an active verb. 

[We had a thread that discussed this use of _khaanaa _in Hindi-Urdu and its origins in Persian _xurdan_ / _xordan_ (to eat), here.]


----------



## Birdcall

khaanaa sometimes just functions as a verb for an act of receiving something, like dhuup khaanaa (sunbathing), dhokhaa khaanaa (being tricked/betrayed), gaflaa khaanaa (being scammed), rishwat khaanaa (to accept a bribe), etc. Basically the opposite of maarnaa in colloquial usage (golii khaanaa vs golii maarnaa).

But I've heard the term (kisii kaa) bhejaa/dimaag/sir/sar khaanaa, which I think means to harass someone or tease someone.


----------



## Faylasoof

Birdcall said:


> khaanaa sometimes just functions as a verb for an act of receiving something, like dhuup khaanaa (sunbathing), dhokhaa khaanaa (being tricked/betrayed), gaflaa khaanaa (being scammed), rishwat khaanaa (to accept a bribe), etc. Basically the opposite of maarnaa in colloquial usage (golii khaanaa vs golii maarnaa).
> .....



Sure, _khaanaa _is used that way. I was precisely illustrating this - its grammatical function here:

 _ThappaR khaanaa_ = to “receive” a slap,  i.e. to be slapped  - _*passive*_

 _Thappar maarnaa_ =  to “give” a slap, i.e. to slap - _*active *_


----------



## Sheikh_14

Like HaNsnaa, I have only ever heard tamaaNcha as Tamaacha just as the noon ghunaa is elided for haNsnaa, as hasnaa in speech. How would you refer to something being slapped on i.e. when something is being placed by an act of vigorous force rather than slap as a noun? For instance, he slapped on a note to her back and so on and so forth. We have discussed the idea of slapping someone as an act of aggression but not the motion in a non-violent context.


----------



## arh89

I have also heard ThoNkna (ٹھونکنا), but I believe it may be slang and also may be an innuendo. Is this considered a valid word for a slap, or is this word more appropriate for collisions and bumps?


----------



## Sheikh_14

Thoknaa has nothing to do with slapping it means to slam or collide into something. Not to sure about the nuun ghunaa. Have always heard and thought it to be Thoknaa rather than ThoNknaa. It isn't slang either as far as I am aware and is used in all forms of speech, not at all seen as bazaarii speech or lowly language.


----------



## Sheikh_14

panjabigator said:


> تکا کے or ٹکا کے?


ٹکا

From what I understand it is used when you do something to the nth degree, much like dabaa ke. The imagery it imparts is of forcing someone/thing into submission and then beating it to the pulp with something or have it bursting at the seams with something. For instance Takaa ke namak Daalnaa would mean fill with salt to the point where its submitted to the salty flavour. Takaa ke gaaRii chalaanaa would mean press the pedal to the metal. 

Takaa does appear to be a corruption of dhakkaa, however, I will leave that to more seasoned Punjabi-phones to address.


----------

